# Other places for weight gain fiction?



## Shh! Don’t tell!

The scene, here and on other sites I’ve checked, seems kind of dead. Where’s the feedist erotica being written nowadays?


----------



## Adamantoise

Hmm... I would check somewhere like DeviantArt or writing.com for weight gain/fat fiction. I can't think of any others off the top of my head ATM, sorry.


----------



## John Smith

Mostly on Deviantart and Curvage now: a predominant part of the current high-quality literal anthology - aside these from here - goes there. Though to be honest, I think we're cross a creative hiatus inside the WG/BBW erotica subgenre since these last few years.

You can still strolling on some websites like BreastExpansion or Fantasy Feeder, but their respective collections are quite inferior most anytime.


----------



## lifelongpassion

Yeah, there were a lot of great stories in the part of this site they just killed, which was my primary reason for visiting. Not many new stories since feeder fiction writers were chased off since Conrad left.
Other than those mentioned above (Deviantart, Curvage), try http://www.thechangingmirror.com/phpbb/. You'll have to look for specific wg stories, tho.


----------



## lifelongpassion

Try also https://bbw-chan.nl/elite/. It's not busy much lately, but you can try www.reddit.com/r/expansivewriters


----------



## karenjenk

Fantasyfeeder.com


----------



## Blackbean

i.e. nowhere, as none the sites mentioned have panned out other than fools gold in years.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I've done a bit of fetish fiction for other stuff, starting to think I need to get busy writing some fat fiction. I've got a couple ideas knocking around my head atm.


----------



## loopytheone

The best place to look would be deviantART, like some other people have said. Lots of weight gain literature there. A03 (archive of our own) has plenty of weight gain related fanfiction if you like that. Curvage, Fantasy Feeder etc might have some too, and if you are interested in looking at older stuff, you might find them on fanfiction.net (if that is your cup of tea), livejournal, maybe even places like tumblr. But that would likely require a lot of searching around. Places like Mollycoddles board have a fair number of stories involving feederism/weight gain as well, even though they primarily focus around stuckage.

But yeah, primarily, the scene is a lot quieter than it used to be. Here and deviantART are still the main places you'll find weight gain stories, imo.





lifelongpassion said:


> Yeah, there were a lot of great stories in the part of this site they just killed, which was my primary reason for visiting._ Not many new stories since feeder fiction writers were chased off since Conrad left._



What makes you say that? I've been on the library team before Conrad left and am the current admin now, and I'm confused? I can assure you that the rules regarding stories in the library haven't been changed in the slightest since Conrad left. We still have the same library mods, even. Writers of all kinds are encouraged to post their work here if it meets the library standards.


----------



## Blackbean

Reality, it's majority male gain now, there should be a separate thread for this.


----------



## John Smith

Blackbean said:


> Reality, it's majority male gain now, there should be a separate thread for this.



Admit it! It getting so annoying now. Even the YouTube subthread of this genre succumbed to this, whether you keyboard "BBW" or not. -_-


----------



## maltesefalcon

Not sure if this post will be welcome or not. In any case I was a frequent contributor here until my (admitted) meltdown over the Public Library section. Since then I've written and posted a few tales elsewhere. I have always respected this site and would consider putting some stories here again. 

However I would not do so as long as the Public Library is in play. Not going into the gory details once again, but it does not seem to be much use in any case. There have been no updates in nearly three years and the main raison d'etre has been removed. (Need to log in to read stories is no longer required.)

Any reply would be welcomed and acted on accordingly. (Thanks.)


----------



## loopytheone

maltesefalcon said:


> Not sure if this post will be welcome or not. In any case I was a frequent contributor here until my (admitted) meltdown over the Public Library section. Since then I've written and posted a few tales elsewhere. I have always respected this site and would consider putting some stories here again.
> 
> However I would not do so as long as the Public Library is in play. Not going into the gory details once again, but it does not seem to be much use in any case. There have been no updates in nearly three years and the main raison d'etre has been removed. (Need to log in to read stories is no longer required.)
> 
> Any reply would be welcomed and acted on accordingly. (Thanks.)



Well you are always welcome to share your stories here, I hope you know that. For what it is worth, I'm sorry things went the way they did with the Public Library. We approached it wrong and got too caught up in the excitement of making something new and didn't stop to consider how the authors would feel. I suppose because a few of the mod team are authors and wouldn't mind our work being used that way, we didn't realise how much it could upset other authors or that we were not paying the proper respect to the story writers that we should have been. 

There's been some discussion about the Public Library and the use for it amongst the mod team but we've been swamped under with the software changes and real life issues for the past while and haven't really had the time to talk and reach a proper conclusion. It does seem unnecessary and it is something I was planning on discussing with the mod team when real life issues calmed down a little.

...incidentally, I understand that I'm not your favourite person on these forums and you were probably hoping for somebody other than me to answer you here. I hope that answers some of your questions though, at least.


----------



## maltesefalcon

loopytheone said:


> ...incidentally, I understand that I'm not your favourite person on these forums and you were probably hoping for somebody other than me to answer you here. I hope that answers some of your questions though, at least.



Actually I was hoping you would respond. This was not personal, its just a disagreement over reposting. If I had any ill will towards anyone personally I would not have contacted you. And I'm sorry if I left that impression.
Appreciate that your team has similar thoughts on the issue and will abide by the outcome. In the meantime,, as a gesture of good faith I'll post something on Friday.


----------



## agouderia

Apart from all legit points raised here so far for the lack of new (BBW) - and extreme as I read the discussion - weight gain fiction, I would like to add 2 aspects not mentioned so far.

All WG writers are recreational writers - meaning real life and its demands often does not leave time and mental space for writing. For many, the inclination and novelty will have worn off.

More importantly though - internet legislation and control has come a long way in the past 10 years. Many site providers simply no longer wish for too extreme content being posted - even walled off - to avoid legal pitfalls and not annoy sponsors.


----------



## DaveTheBrave

I do think there is some need for a curated library of sorts. There are now so many stories all over the web, but as a frequent reader, 98% are terrible, and you spend much of your time sifting through loads of it to find something quality. 

Any ideas how/where things could be curated or more easily filtered in some way, while accessing the myriad of fatlit out there?


----------



## Blackbean

DaveTheBrave said:


> I do think there is some need for a curated library of sorts. There are now so many stories all over the web, but as a frequent reader, 98% are terrible, and you spend much of your time sifting through loads of it to find something quality.
> 
> Any ideas how/where things could be curated or more easily filtered in some way, while accessing the myriad of fatlit out there?



Yes, 98% would be a really good day.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Belly builders was more hardcore gain, gay centric bhm stories...only site i can think of that had more strong feederist/erotic tendancies that still had plots.

I just don't have the energy to sift through other sites - most are cringeworthy (to my own personal tastes)


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Belly builders was more hardcore gain, gay centric bhm stories...only site i can think of that had more strong feederist/erotic tendancies that still had plots.
> 
> I just don't have the energy to sift through other sites - most are cringeworthy (to my own personal tastes)



You and Starlings latest stuff has been really nice, anyway. I had just made an account when I made this post, it’s not really how I feel anymore.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I can't wait for yours!!

sometimes feel our great authors seem to do some quid pro quo / recipricol writing - it's often all or nothing. I know I, at least, am inspired by others posting!


----------



## maltesefalcon

DaveTheBrave said:


> I do think there is some need for a curated library of sorts. There are now so many stories all over the web, but as a frequent reader, 98% are terrible, and you spend much of your time sifting through loads of it to find something quality.
> 
> Any ideas how/where things could be curated or more easily filtered in some way, while accessing the myriad of fatlit out there?



Just look at the number of "stories" you find with only one or two hastily prepared chapters. Or stories that are years old with a new chapter added every six months. 

Writing (good) prose in any genre is a lot harder than most people think it is.


----------



## Blackbean




----------



## DaveTheBrave

Thanks for such a positive advocate for the issue, Blackbean.


----------



## Blackbean

Always! Where credit is due...


----------



## blubberismanly

Archive of our own has a lot. There's a link to mine in my profile. It's kind of oncomplete, but I did post pictures with my stories.


----------



## Blackbean




----------

